# LowBoy Toilets (One Piece Toilet)



## johndaprano (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a Standard (american standard, I believe) lowboy toilet in my house and I have been having problems with the flapper valve sticking in the open position. Has anyone had experience working on and repairing these types of toilets? Are they expensive and difficult to rebuild? And is it worth my efforts to try and rebuild it verse replacing it? I have rebuilt and repaired many two piece toilets however I haven't worked on a one piece (lowboy) toilet and it seems difficult to change this valve. Unfortunately my house was built in 1903 and has 4" drains so I do not want to replace the toilet with a new 1.6 gallon toilet that has lower flushing capacity but if all else fails I will replace. 

thank you,

John


----------



## jerzeedivr (Feb 5, 2009)

*amer standard*

I have te amer standard lexington 1 pc low boy which has a differt type of flapper. It has the round disc type attached to a 1" round tube that drains water in the flushing position and when water drains low enough the flapper Disc drops closed to fill the tank. Kind of a delay in the flapper closing.


----------



## GregC (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello, Yes I grew up with A/S "vent away" toilets and worked on and replaced several others like them. I was able to rebuild some of them with Fluidmaster ballcocks & flappers and some I could not, The A/S replacement parts are too expensive so I end up tearing them out an replacing with new toilets. :thumbsup:


----------

